# General > Reunions >  Latheron Primary School (on facebook)

## Davie MacLeod

Have been trying to keep the friendship and interest going since the school reunion.
I am doing this by making a page on Facebook where memories and stories of the area we went to school from can be shared along with school photos.
Please have a look and see how you can keep in touch and add your own input.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lather...930167?ref=sgm

You never know we maybe able to use this for another "shindig"

----------

